
Why MongoDB is ‘fundamentally better’ for developers - LittlePeter
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3570729/why-mongodb-is-fundamentally-better-for-developers.html#tk.rss_all
======
LittlePeter
Replying to my own submission.

What annoyed me about the CEO's stance is that he only considered the
ergonomics of developers when working with data.

However extracting insights from NoSQL database like Mongo has been in my
experience a hell.

So yay for developers but nay for data consumers and analysts.

